# Cubase's equivalent to Protools Time Adjustment Delay



## Maestro1972 (Jun 21, 2015)

Is there a delay for Cubase that is the equivalent to Protools Time Adjustment Delay long? 

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 21, 2015)

What does it do?

D


----------



## Maestro1972 (Jun 21, 2015)

It's a delay within PT that allows you to add sample delay to left and right output separately...used in a Mike Verta video.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 21, 2015)

Cubase has a mixer delay but it doesn't use samples in uses ms. I use it a lot to simulate what they call (but really isn't) the Hass effect. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## jemu999 (Jun 21, 2015)

Jose,

Each track has a time delay control. Click on your midi/instrument track, and open the Inspector.

At the top of the inspector, you have a volume control, under that is the panning, and right under that is a clock icon. That is your time delay. It will move you samples forward or back.

Best,
Jeton


----------



## José Herring (Jun 21, 2015)

jemu999 @ Sun Jun 21 said:


> Jose,
> 
> Each track has a time delay control. Click on your midi/instrument track, and open the Inspector.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know. But he wants to delay the left and right separately not just an entire track.


----------



## Dietz (Jun 22, 2015)

-> http://www.voxengo.com/product/sounddelay/


----------



## Maestro1972 (Jun 22, 2015)

josejherring @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Cubase has a mixer delay but it doesn't use samples in uses ms. I use it a lot to simulate what they call (but really isn't) the Hass effect. Is that what you're looking for?



That is exactly what I am trying to do. I too have been experimenting with the MixerDelay but the delay in Protools does it IMO better.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jun 22, 2015)

Have you tried the Voxengo delay? It's a good tool.


----------



## Martin K (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi

The one Mike used in his first video "Secret Weapon" on the horn sample?
If that's it, I use the Stereo Delay in Cubase for that. It does everything Mike did. Works great 

best,
Martin


----------



## JohannesR (Jun 22, 2015)

You could just insert a stereo delay (comes with Cubase), set the feedback to 0, mix to 100%, pan hard left and right, sync off (so you can dial in ms) and set delay time for left and right channel to your taste.

If you set the delay time for one channel to 0ms, and the other 30ms - you would get the Haas effect.

EDIT: Didn't see the post above


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 23, 2015)

Boz Digital Labs Panther. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXXcroViJnA


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 3, 2017)

Mh, interesting. 

I did this all the time with the Stereo Delay Plugin from Cubase, but realised that the advanteage of the Pro Tools Time Adjuster is that its pretty simple and has also the additional option to control the L/R volumes seperatly. That is pretty helpful, also you could make the same effect if you use the normal Panner from Cubase in the Mixer.

Still, does anyone know if there is a plugin that is working like the Pro Tools Time Adjuster?


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 3, 2017)

Update:

The very smart Robin Birner found it. If you are working in a stereo project you can find the MixerDelay Plugin, a Cubase Build In Plugin, that is doing exactly what you want.

Its hidden under the Surround Effects.

Greets,
Jan


----------



## sazema (Feb 18, 2017)

Free Voxengo SoundDelay work as well
http://www.voxengo.com/product/sounddelay/
Just load "Dual Mono" mode and you have Left/Right button at the top to set latency for individual channel.
Simple, lightweight and free.


----------

